# Robin Subaru 6.5 hp ex 17 help



## Angel Zeni (Jun 30, 2019)

I have a robin Subaru that leaked gas out the carburetor bowl I had a governor bypass on the governor spring to make the engine get higher rpms I took off the by pass which was a zip tie I tied around the spring I got a new carburetor and governor spring because my old one bent and now my engine idles low Nd my choke wont go up or down it does nothing Nd I have a loss in power


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

If the choke, for whatever reason, is stuck or inoperative that could be the cause of both the low idle and lack of power. You'll have to remove the air cleaner housing and take a look.


----------

